# OEM iPod integration with 230 REQ?



## OldSkoolNJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey guys we just picked up our 2009 SEL last night. Got a hands down amazi ng deal on it. I however have three other VWs right now and have always driven them. So I am not new to this scene at all. Regardless .... It came with the REQ 230 head unit with Uconnect. This works great for our iPhones but does not do music. I am going to look into an upgrade for the head unit but at a later time. For now I have not been able to find a solid answer about what I need to buy to add the factory iPod integration. Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what I need to buy or check on my car so I can find what I need to buy. Anyone have a ball park of what they charge for it? Thanks in advance! 

I will put up a welcome/info post about the new deli very momentarily. Working on a master list of stuff to order for it right now.  


OldskoolNj


----------



## cccjrsbox (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spent a bunch of time on this...*

Finally found that you'll need:

VW part: 7B0-051-444-E

or 

Mopar part: 82212000

I used the Mopar because it was in stock locally and about $15 less than the $42 vw wanted. Plugged it in, tested with Iphone 4, 3g, 3gs, and ipod classic. Works like a champ!

Chuck


----------



## OldSkoolNJ (Feb 8, 2010)

You = My Hero ..... Perfect timing to. I receive the new 430 Ren stereo tomorrow and I can get the cable and do it all at once. 

Oldskool


----------



## cccjrsbox (Feb 9, 2012)

*Quick tip*

The u-connect feature didn't work until I unhooked the van battery then reconnected it. Picked up that tip somewhere in the forum, worked exactly as advertised- good luck.


----------



## OldSkoolNJ (Feb 8, 2010)

I just ordered this cable. I used the exact part number. I noticed after the fact it is only 12 inches long. My module is under the steering wheel on the outer wall. Is this cable going to get anywhere where I want it to be? 

OldSkool


----------



## cccjrsbox (Feb 9, 2012)

The mopar part we used was at least 5 or 6 feet long. 12 inches won't get you to the center console much less the upper glove box. I can take a pic of the mopar box/label if it's helpful. We upgraded to a ren radio last weekend ( found it new for $200!), the mopar ipod cable still works great.


----------



## micl9 (Feb 19, 2012)

cccjrsbox said:


> The mopar part we used was at least 5 or 6 feet long. 12 inches won't get you to the center console much less the upper glove box. I can take a pic of the mopar box/label if it's helpful. We upgraded to a ren radio last weekend ( found it new for $200!), the mopar ipod cable still works great.


wow - great price on the radio. Do they have another


----------



## OldSkoolNJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow even better than mine .. Got mine for $265 shipped brand new. Some Audi dealership in Georgia. Please send me a pic or even just a model number. The one that was posted above is what I ordered. However it seems I may have made a mistake. I will find out when it gets here if it is truly 1 feet long. Thanks for the help. 

Oldskool


----------



## cccjrsbox (Feb 9, 2012)

They had two units for sale on Ebay, looks like oldskool and I snapped them up. Saw one out there for $600 today, but I imagine more will pop-up in time.


----------



## cccjrsbox (Feb 9, 2012)

Can't seem to find a way to post a pic here, but here's the info from the Mopar Box label:

P/N: 82212000
Desc: 1.5M iPod Cable
05-16-11


----------



## OldSkoolNJ (Feb 8, 2010)

**** ... Looks like a difference in a model number by one. Looks like I wasted $30 ... 

Thanks! 

Oldskool


----------



## micl9 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Guys,
I am confused
I have a REQ radio(non-touch) with U-connect. From what I have read this mean my iPod cabel should plug into the U-connect module not the radio. True?

There are 2 P/Ns noted here 82212000 and 82212001. 
Which is correct? I think the 82212000

Thanks!


----------



## cccjrsbox (Feb 9, 2012)

Yikes, looks like I led you astray. My apoligies. Hunting this stuff down was no easy task to say the least, I must have pasted one of the candidate part numbers by accident. Hopefully you can return the wayward cable-


----------



## micl9 (Feb 19, 2012)

After a little research and crawling under the dash
I have a Uconnect/BT module with 05064449AF on it.
From THIS thread it seems that it should work with the 82212000 iPod cable.

He also refs a module with P/N 05064449AG will work.

Now to find a cheap REN! 

Oh and page 2 of the 2009 Routan accy catalog might be helpful.
But according to it the VW cable is 7B0-051-444D not E, maybe a later rev
EDIT - yup E and D are the same - LINK


----------



## micl9 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Confirmed working iPod-REQ config*

Ok got my cable and just hooked it up to a 6th gen iPod nano.
iPod charges and the REQ radio can control it as well as see whats playing - SWEET:laugh:

To summarize my setup
2009 SEL
REQ radio with factory installed Uconnect module 05064449AF.
I used the Mopar 82212000 1.5M iPod cable (~$40) and plugged it into the Uconnect module (there is only one open spot so its fool proof).
Did all this with the car off, fired up the engine and everything worked.

Thanks for getting me started in the right direction guys!


----------



## OldSkoolNJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I talked to the guy off ebay I bought the cable from. They are a dealership. I just got the short cable and he said I can send it back and they will ship me the longer one no charge. I just pay shipping for the wrong one to go back. Then we do the big swap this coming week. New head unit and the iPod cable. 

Side note I also just got in our pro clip iPhone mount which is AMAZING! Alos got LEDs in for the rear cargo light, license plate and visor lights. Still awaiting our delivery of fogs and monster mats. Next up ... LockPick and custom camera and LCD screen installs. 

OldSkool


----------



## micl9 (Feb 19, 2012)

Scored a used 2008 REN on eBay for $150. Arrived today and looks to be in great shape.
Was an easy 5 min swap and all seems to work. Still need to test Uconnect, but DVD, iPod and looks like SAT might work if I had an antenna.

Only issue on the 2008 REN is the hard keys have green LEDs


----------

